# ISS trade show in long beach



## Knewvoyce (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey i recently started my own t-shirt company does anyone think it would be a good idea for me to go to the ISS trade show in long beach? what benefits would it give me? thanks for all the replies...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

go as what...vendor or viewer? as a vendor it is too late...as a regular attendee you could see a lot and maybe get some ideas..I think it is mostly to show new products/apparel etc.. It is the largest of its kind on the west coast


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

??? are there other ISS shows near detroit.com

malen


----------



## Arnbabe (Nov 30, 2009)

Atlantic City and Orlando are the closest, unless you want to wait till fall and go to Atlanta or Texas. If you check out the floor plan at ISS website, Long Beach has 333 vendors; AC has 150 and Orlando 110. I'll be flying out of Detroit and there seems to be no direct flight to AC. Thoroughly checked cost on flights and hotel and it seems to be about the same for those three shows...departing from Michigan that is. So if the expenditure is equal, pick the time and place that works best for you. I will most likely attend AC.


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

Knewvoyce said:


> Hey i recently started my own t-shirt company does anyone think it would be a good idea for me to go to the ISS trade show in long beach? what benefits would it give me? thanks for all the replies...


Definately! You will learn about new products and different printing technologies. You will also learn apparel wholesale pricing. Great for networking... I will be there!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

do a search for iss long beach on this forum...there is a long thread of those of us going and Rodney is having another dinner blast....last year was great fun..


----------



## Detroitswag.com (Jan 5, 2010)

hey another Detroiter


hit me up, me and my partner are going to magic but wand to do a iss show and a nbm show\\\


it would be nice to network with people from detroit


----------



## drudalton (Dec 3, 2009)

You'll learn a ton, I'd def recommend the trip. Starting a line, you want to know all the suppliers available, and LB is the best place to meet each and every one of them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Knewvoyce said:


> Hey i recently started my own t-shirt company does anyone think it would be a good idea for me to go to the ISS trade show in long beach? what benefits would it give me? thanks for all the replies...


Here's a thread that talks about the Long Beach ISS show. I think it would definitely be worth a visit: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t103821.html


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Arnbabe said:


> Atlantic City and Orlando are the closest, unless you want to wait till fall and go to Atlanta or Texas. If you check out the floor plan at ISS website, Long Beach has 333 vendors; AC has 150 and Orlando 110. I'll be flying out of Detroit and there seems to be no direct flight to AC. Thoroughly checked cost on flights and hotel and it seems to be about the same for those three shows...departing from Michigan that is. So if the expenditure is equal, pick the time and place that works best for you. I will most likely attend AC.


 
Do you know the Dates for these shows


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is a link to ISS home page with all the dates

ISS Homepage


----------



## bigmack13 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have attended the last two ISS shows. I can strongly recommend you attend the show, first for all of the ideas they will generate for you, second for the deals you can make at the show, and third for the business/vendor contacts you will make. The show itself is FREE, so you just have to pay for $10 parking. It is well worth the investment of 10 bucks and a few hours of your time. One word of caution: if you don't want to spend a thousand dollars, leave you check book and plastic at home! It will be too tempting to spend money at the show!


----------



## Arnbabe (Nov 30, 2009)

Orlando is Feb. 19-21 and Atlantic City is March 10-14. Orlando is a higher airline ticket then because either the Daytona 500 or Bike Week are going on.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

To add to BigMack's post...entry to exhibits is free IF you register in time...if you just show up...without prior registration...Free registration *ENDS JAN 20* after that admission is $25

see registration page at https://www.xpressreg.net/register/ISSL010/landing.asp?h=


----------



## Elaine 888 (Apr 29, 2008)

The closest ISS show to Detroit would be ISS Columbus, Ohio on May 4-5. Registration is now open, use registration code TSHIRT.


----------



## MelissaCambra (Dec 6, 2011)

This will be my 3rd year attending ISS Long Beach as a vendor with my company. I have attended ISS Atlantic City in the past along with various other trade shows. The ISS Long Beach show is the largest ISS show which provides the most vendors and networking opportunities in one place. It would be beneficial as a business owner of a t-shirt company to be an attendee. 

Not only could you check out the latest products and industry trends, but there are also workshops you could register for and learn different printing techniques. There are also informational conferences you can attend. I think there is even one on the new CPSIA regulations with strategies to becoming compliant. 

There will be a lot of opportunities to learn something applicable to your business. I know, for example, working in our booth (#1635) will not only be, our sales reps but also our tech. who can answer your screen printing questions. So, not only is it a good chance to see what’s new, but also gain some knowledge that could ultimately help grow your business.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

@MelissaCambra we have an existing discussion about next week's ISS Long Beach show going here that you can contribute to: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t172533.html

Be sure to let others know which company you're with when you post there  I look forward to meeting you at the show!

:welcome:


----------

